# Raleigh Bikes?



## Hallinator (Jul 5, 2010)

Has anyone checked out the 2011 line of Raleigh road bikes? They look real nice and they've got great prices when compared to the similar Giant's at my lbs. Anything to watch out for with this price difference?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

They've got a nice offering for their new lineup. Sounds like they're trying to get back into the mainstream where they used to be so many years ago.
And their 853 steel model is a bike I'd love to own.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Raleigh are fine bikes, so nothing in particular to watch out for. If a certain model suites your intended uses, fits well and makes you want to get out and ride, buy it.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

Hallinator said:


> Has anyone checked out the 2011 line of Raleigh road bikes? They look real nice and they've got great prices when compared to the similar Giant's at my lbs. Anything to watch out for with this price difference?


I bought a 2010 Raleigh Cadent FT3, their "performance hybrid" this summer and have been very pleased with it. I came from a MTB/hybrid bike, this was my first foray into a "road" bike - which it is, just not as committed a road bike as some others.

I got the Cadent at the recommendation of my LBS who spent quite a bit of time with me discussing what kind of riding I was doing now and where I wanted to be. The bike was a significant upgrade from what I had considered originally, and now I am very pleased that I went along with the LBS suggestion.

Not knowing that much about the other brands, all I can say is that the Raleigh is doing what I want it to do for the price I was willing to pay. More than that, I really can't ask.

Don


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

My first real road bike I bought back in 1989 was a 12 speed Raleigh (can't remember the model). Got many years of great service out of it until it was stolen out of my apartment during a party my roommates had while I was out of town.

Thought they had gone the route of a department store bike branding mechanism. I'll have to take a look at their new stuff.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Lbs*

Disclaimer, yours truly works at the company in question.

Raleigh America bikes are available only at local Raleigh dealers. There are a few multi-store local chains that carry the brand, but they are not sold at department stores or anything other than real bike shops.

People are pretty excited about the new road line, myself included.




SidNitzerglobin said:


> My first real road bike I bought back in 1989 was a 12 speed Raleigh (can't remember the model). Got many years of great service out of it until it was stolen out of my apartment during a party my roommates had while I was out of town.
> 
> Thought they had gone the route of a department store bike branding mechanism. I'll have to take a look at their new stuff.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

Argentius said:


> Disclaimer, yours truly works at the company in question.
> 
> Raleigh America bikes are available only at local Raleigh dealers. There are a few multi-store local chains that carry the brand, but they are not sold at department stores or anything other than real bike shops.
> 
> People are pretty excited about the new road line, myself included.


Yeah, sorry I meant no offense. I was out of cycling altogether for a decade and a half and was under the impression that the name had been sold off at some point. Just my own jaded ignorance 

If I had realized this wasn't the case I'd definitely have checked them out when I bought my current road bike as I have many fond memories of my old Raleigh.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

Don't know why I was surprised,....but I was. When I got my Cadent, I noted the country of manufacture was China. I was kinda hoping to have visions some Olde Tyme British craftsman pounding out the frame with a forge heated by Scottish peat... ah, well....

Anyway, it is a very nice bike, regardless of country of manufacture. Been on it for...five months now. No issues aside from the usual front derailleur cable breakin/stretch adjustments.

Odd that the 2011 Cadent FT3 has the dual front derailleur vs. the VERY USEFUL (to me) granny-geared front derailleur found on my 2010 model. The granny gearing is available on the FT2, so it appears that Raleigh is placing the Cadent FT3 now as a more serious road bike?????????????


----------



## ChrisA70 (Sep 13, 2010)

Back in 1987 I had a Trek 400 when I was in high school. On my way home from school some chick walked out in front of me in a sprint, I nailed her and bent by bottom tube and top tube. Took it to my LBS trek dealer for repair, they gave me a loaner, swapped all my componenets over for me and everything to a brand new Raleigh frameset. I had it for 3 weeks when they called and told me my frame was back from repair. Iwent to see the owner who asked me how the raleigh was, I told him i wanted to keep it, to make the story short, he kept the 400, I kept the Raleigh, it was a GREAT frameset.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I got a buddy riding one and it seems to work great. I hadn't seen one in a while and for some reason was surprised what a nice looking carbon fiber bike it is.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Raleigh had their ups and downs for a while there. They were considered one of the best several years ago, and did have a downturn to cheap bikes for a while. Their latest offerings surely don't say cheap any more. 
Just thought I'd add more to the story, in case anyone else is looking at them. They also tried making some bikes over in Europe, and that fell through. The remaining company over there formed a new company called Bicycle Manufacturing Company, or BMC for short. Very generic name there, but nice bikes.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

This is a very Raleigh model-specific question, but I guess it is applicable to other brands as well...

I got a 2010 Raleigh Cadent FT3 which has the triple chainring up front - which I love owing to the hilly area I am in. Granny gears are the best thing since air for bicycles, IMHO.

BUT, the 2011 Cadent FT3 has just the double front chainring, the triple relegated to the lower-spec FT2.

Since the thrust of the Cadent hasn't changed -- it is termed a "performance hybrid" - a flatbar bike with beefier tires -- I wonder why Raleigh opted for the more performance-driven dual chainring, when it really isn't a racing bike????

Just give the people of choice of two or three gears up front? A rather obvious "poseur" statement for the folks who want to appear to be studlier than they probably are?

Thx!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Cadent said:


> This is a very Raleigh model-specific question, but I guess it is applicable to other brands as well...
> 
> I got a 2010 Raleigh Cadent FT3 which has the triple chainring up front - which I love owing to the hilly area I am in. Granny gears are the best thing since air for bicycles, IMHO.
> 
> ...


I'll bet the new model has "compact" front gearing that so the rage these days. A half-assed substitute for a quality triple front, in my not so humble opinion. It's a real disservice to bicylists that the triple is going away replaced by compacts. But what do I know.

That's my rant about compact cranks replacing triples.

By the way, what's the difference between a so called flat barred road bike and a hybrid, assuming both are on a 700c wheel platform? I rented one of those puppies and I would have called it a hybrid.

PS: two of my friends have Raleigh bikes, both 3-4 years old. Very nice bikes. One's a (IIRC) Super Course, alloy frame, the other a Cadent carbon fiber true road bike. I don't think they make a true road bike Cadent any more? Anyway, that Cadent has an enormously tall head tube. A very nice geometry for some people. The thing weighs a ton though compared to mid and upper level carbon fiber frames. But my friend loves it and is quite a bit faster than me (could be because he's also about 10 years younger and an elite endurance athlete in his youth). The Super Course seems like a good quality bike and a good value.

PPS: my mid-70s steel Super Course is probably my favorite frame I ever owned. Extremely comfortable the way it fit me, reasonably light, and I liked the looks of it even though it really was a mid-low level frame at the time. I loved that bike and rode the hell out of it until I decided I needed a newer one and wasn't smart enough to keep it. Then I immediately missed it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Camilo said:


> By the way, what's the difference between a so called flat barred road bike and a hybrid, assuming both are on a 700c wheel platform?


Geometry.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Cadent said:


> I wonder why Raleigh opted for the more performance-driven dual chainring, when it really isn't a racing bike????


The triple is a kiss of death when it comes to buyers who fancy themselves performance-oriented. Since Raleigh must make money, Raleigh specs what the customer wants. Pretty basic, actually.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

In the 60s & 70s Raleighs had a deservedly wonderful reputation. The Grand Prix and the Team Pro were super bikes & very popular. Like brands sometimes do they lost popularity. It's good to see them come back. There are a few of them in our club & the riders are crazy about them.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

Camilo said:


> By the way, what's the difference between a so called flat barred road bike and a hybrid, assuming both are on a 700c wheel platform? I rented one of those puppies and I would have called it a hybrid.
> 
> .


I am not competent to answer. The specs on my Cadent rank up there with mid-grade road bikes - 700x32 tires, Tiagra gearing, alum. frame, carbon fork... it has a flat bar, but I like that. And yeah, I added a kick stand...kick me out of the forum....

Near as I can tell, the only diffence betwen this configuration and a "road bike" is the size of the tires.

Anyway, I enjoy it.. I don't care what it is called.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

While not being overly excited by their carbon and aluminum offerings, the new lugged Reynolds 853 International (now there's a name from the past) and the very reasonably priced lugged steel Record Ace are both sweet indeed.


----------

